
Why Are Corporations Hoarding Trillions? - noondip
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/magazine/why-are-corporations-hoarding-trillions.html
======
bobby_9x
It's crazy to me that anyone would lambast companies for saving money and not
spending it.

All of the examples given in the article are uber successful companies with
thousands of employees (all paying taxes and spending money, which both help
the economy).

I would rather have a company that actually lasts and employs lots of people
for many years than the silicon valley idea of running a company that spend
the majority of their capital and the workers have to find jobs every 8 months
because the company goes out of business.

